# Converting LR XMP presets back to lrtemplate



## DuxX

Hi all,
I making some presets in new LR 7.3 and all of them are automatically converted to XMP. That's fine but I want to have irtemplate versions for my buyers who have older versions of LR. Is there some way to convert new XMP presets back in irtemplate files?

Thanks in advance and best regards


----------



## johnbeardy

DuxX said:


> Is there some way to convert new XMP presets back in irtemplate files?



No, for each template you'll need to save the metadata back to a photo, then import the photo into an LR7.2 or earlier, where you can save the template again.

John


----------



## DuxX

Thank you


----------



## giogio

Have a look here: Allievi Photography - Photoshop panels for photographers. Adobe Lightroom Preset Converter and more! 
This PS panel handles the conversions to and from XMP and LRTEMPLATE templates


----------



## giogio

A new Java version of the converter can be found here Allievi Photography - Photoshop panels.Convert xmp to lrtemplate and vice versa. (at the bottom of the page). It doesn't require Photoshop.


----------

